

Hey… You forgot to tell us how to get the most out of this guy - jonmc12
http://lispy.wordpress.com/2008/08/28/hey-you-forgot-to-tell-us-how-to-get-the-most-out-of-this-guy/

======
jonmc12
The genius thing. Ok, so this INTP class is capable of tackling intractable
problems through wild abstraction. Independent of raw intelligence, when these
abstractions come together in a structured and relevant form, solving problems
that were previously impossible, or maybe even did not exist - we view it as
genius.

But, this same individual is capable of of abstraction in the wrong way too,
they are not super-human, just really different than the norm.

Darwin, Newton, Einstein, etc - beautiful ideas, but also ludicrous ideas
sprinkled throughout their careers. Would they be considered geniuses if they
were living today, in this age of information and knowledge explosion? Maybe.

More important than the label of the individual is knowing that these ideas
can manifest. More important than calling someone a genius is realizing that
someone may be capable of brilliant ideas. The INTP class, is perhaps more
capable of generating these genius ideas just because of the uniqueness in
thought. However, they are also more capable of generating ideas that fail
miserably.

------
j2d2
It went from "genius" to "worst team member evz"!

~~~
learninglisp
It seemed like such a promising train of thought before it finally tanked.
Argh.

There's a thesis in here somewhere....

~~~
j2d2
I'm not so sure. It seems more like astrology, in that it's vague enough to
apply to someone who wants to think of themselves as an absent-minded genius,
than thesis material. Apply the context of programming and you've got a sure
hit, albeit lacking real content.

~~~
bestes
You could extract a list of traits from these posts and make a survey (agree,
strongly agree, etc.), then score it. That would give a clear scale and
quantfy the fortune-teller aspect. Psych is harder than math, after all, since
the answers are _never_ clear/simple. :)

